# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Holland Welle

## tigger1983

Mglicherweise gibt es nchstes Wochende Wind. Ich wollte in die Welle. Welche Spot wrdet ihr bei WS- WWS nehmen? Wo laufen die schnsten Wellen? 

Ich habe jetzt Scheveningen, Maasvlakte und Ouddorp ins Auge gefasst. Scheveningen ist ganz schn, habe aber gehrt dass es jetzt ca. 3,5 pro Stunde Parken kostet. Das ist doch schon sehr happig. Maaslavkte knnte zu auflandig sein. Naja und Ouddorp ist die Frage wegen der Sandbank. Kommt da noch was durch wenn Ebbe ist?

Also welches Spot wrdet ihr empfehlen? Ich fahre am SA von Kln los und wollte am SO wieder zurck. Vielleicht hat ja noch wer bock und schliet sich mir an.

Bis denne.

----------

